# Patriot Nurse



## faithmarie

I know there are a few people who like Patriot Nurse... I like her too...


----------



## Meerkat

I like potatoes and eat lots of them. The irish lived off potatoes and many died when that deseases killed their potatoe crops.

But she is right on lots of other things. Thanks Marie.


----------



## faithmarie

We don't talk to our neighbors ... we live in NY... LOL Just kidding we talk to a few...


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## Mase92

She has one of my fav youtube channels. Always has good info. LOL in fact I'm in the medical field and I found my head sore from slapping it after watching her "what to put in a 1st aid kit" I always think trauma....too bad life isn't that simple. Trauma is easy, medical, 'specially in a SHTF case...is not.


----------



## HomegrownGal

http://www.thesurvivalpodcast.com/patriot-nurse-on-medical-prep-and-medical-myths


----------



## johnson33445

no dear i like also Patriot Nurse........


----------



## faithmarie

Preppers and Survivalists Will DIE


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie

Medical Prep 101 Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## drfacefixer

faithmarie said:


> Medical Prep 101 Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice she looks like shes aged 5-10 years?


----------



## faithmarie

Women without makeup maybe?


----------



## HomegrownGal

She's had a tough year. Lol! I got tired of wearing makeup too!


----------



## drfacefixer

HomegrownGal said:


> She's had a tough year. Lol! I got tired of wearing makeup too!


Im not big on makeup anyway. I was looking at her older stuff and relized it had alot more value. The newer posts are much less of medical preparedness and more about current politics. I think shes trying not to give it away for free anymore. Some of the other heavier medical based prep communities have dried up over the last year. They pushed some books, sold sold kits and went dormant.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Well, she now offers classes so she don't wanna give out info fer free no more, she wan'ts ya ta pay an come ta a class. To expensive fer my blood an not any a them be close.


----------



## *Andi

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Well, she now offers classes so she don't wanna give out info fer free no more, she wan'ts ya ta pay an come ta a class. To expensive fer my blood an not any a them be close.


Lots of folks doing that now ... I was part of a free herbal class that now said if I want to be a part of it... I must pay for it.

Some will pay and others will not ... my best to her but I will not pay to watch... but that is just me.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Onea reasons I be here. I don't mind sharin tall.


----------



## *Andi

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Onea reasons I be here. I don't mind sharin tall.


:beercheer:

I agree...


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Is my face red. I thought FaithMarie was Patriot Nurse trying to sell her services.


----------



## faithmarie

LOL... I wish I was a nurse... 
why does my mind go to that movie..UHF...


And thats why I am not a nurse.... my brain is damaged... it is an abby someone.. oh it is and an abbynormal brain...


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## Meerkat

All good advice from the Nurse.


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie

After SHTF: How to Rebuild?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I love that you post these vids. I always seem to forget to browse her channel when I'm on YouTube and I remember to do so when I see this thread pop back up. She certainly dolled herself up for these past entries


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie

A motel is primitive camping to me..... LOL


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## Mase92

She has put on a few pounds with her traveling road show it looks like. 

Did anyone catch her on the Discovery Channel Appoclaypse Preppers? Wasn't bad really.


----------



## brightstar

Mase92 said:


> She has put on a few pounds with her traveling road show it looks like.  Did anyone catch her on the Discovery Channel Appoclaypse Preppers? Wasn't bad really.


I saw her on there. Thought she came across great, very level headed. Good show until they got to the alien guy. I had to turn it off at that point.


----------



## drfacefixer

Mase92 said:


> She has put on a few pounds with her traveling road show it looks like.
> 
> Did anyone catch her on the Discovery Channel Appoclaypse Preppers? Wasn't bad really.


So she sold out? I havent seen a decent person on those shows since the first season. Theres a good reason the second season of ddp had a lot of young people. What person that has spent years prepping is going to trade security and privacy for some money and 15 minutes of fame... albeit much of that "fame" will be negative. She probably did it to increase her youtube ratings in hopes of being offered a partnership.


----------



## TheLazyL

Mase92 said:


> She has put on a few pounds with her traveling road show it looks like. ....


Baby bump?


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## Mase92

TheLazyL said:


> Baby bump?


I guess could be but only if it is in the arms and chin area. :eyebulge:


----------



## Mase92

drfacefixer said:


> So she sold out? I havent seen a decent person on those shows since the first season. Theres a good reason the second season of ddp had a lot of young people. What person that has spent years prepping is going to trade security and privacy for some money and 15 minutes of fame... albeit much of that "fame" will be negative. She probably did it to increase her youtube ratings in hopes of being offered a partnership.


I think you are misconstruing what was actually said to what you WANT to read.

There were quite a few "good" preppers in the second season, in fact IMO the best of them all maybe the Alaskan guy with the hawt daughter probably had the best set up of them all, including sending his wife and other daughter off to nursing school.

I don't doubt she did it for the youtube notoriety that comes with doing a show.


----------



## drfacefixer

Mase92 said:


> I think you are misconstruing what was actually said to what you WANT to read. There were quite a few "good" preppers in the second season, in fact IMO the best of them all maybe the Alaskan guy with the hawt daughter probably had the best set up of them all, including sending his wife and other daughter off to nursing school. I don't doubt she did it for the youtube notoriety that comes with doing a show.


 Don't get me wrong, I like watching the shows. I just don't see the wisest people jumping to out themselves. They maybe great survivalists, but they always seem to have quirks or personality issue that gives you something to laugh at.


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie

How to Spend Your Prepping Money? FOCUS!


----------



## faithmarie

How to Talk with Women and Newbies about Prepping


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## MsSage

Does anyone know where you can get any of her teachings in book form? I do better watching then reading and I like to have a reference to go and look something up to be sure....yeah I know some have said get a nursing degree BUT at my age I learn better on my own and studying what I would be good at doing.
Thanks


----------



## drfacefixer

MsSage said:


> Does anyone know where you can get any of her teachings in book form? I do better watching then reading and I like to have a reference to go and look something up to be sure....yeah I know some have said get a nursing degree BUT at my age I learn better on my own and studying what I would be good at doing. Thanks


 I don't believe so. For the most part her videos have moved from away from medical knowledge and more towards her philosophy of shtf care so that she doesn't give away the basics she sells in her classes. I recently bought the doom and bloom book. It covers a lot of topics and is definitely geared to the lay person but chalk full of knowledge. I bought it for a family member not in the medical profession.They also incorporate medicinal plants and other aspects of hard to deal with situations. I would recommend looking at that. You have the input of a surgeon and a nurse practitioner with a special interest in alternative healing. Seriously, they make a well rounded team and have years of knowledge that's solid and easy to understand. If you want to spend some time learning something pick up that you could utilize if there were no modern medical care, pick up that book. If you want to get a job as a nurse, then study nursing.


----------



## faithmarie

The doom and bloom videos are on here


----------



## LincTex

drfacefixer said:


> I recently bought the doom and bloom book. .


This one?

http://www.amazon.com/Doom-Bloom-Survival-Medicine-Handbook/dp/0615563236


----------



## drfacefixer

LincTex said:


> This one? http://www.amazon.com/Doom-Bloom-Survival-Medicine-Handbook/dp/0615563236


 That's the first edition. They have a second edition out.


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie

The Coming Economic Crash and tips to survive&#8230;MainePrepper


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie

How to Care for Children in a Disaster


----------



## Pixelphoto

I don't want to start a war but I would take her info at face value and research it well. She is only a midwife. A nurse doesn't have as much training as most people like to think.
I know I used to teach Nurses. 
That said I don't agree with everything she has said and she and I have talked personally face to face and I explained my points she explained hers. Wasn't impressed and I don't think she was impressed with me either. LOL  Someone much better informed would be Doctor Bones and Nurse Amy if you want survival medical advice. Much nicer people, more down to earth and non confrontational like miss patriot nurse.


----------



## faithmarie

I agree.. but she is just one of those out there that posts prepping videos. I did not know she was not a nurse.. I assumed she was a nurse/ midwife. My sister in law was a nurse and then specialized in midwifery after she got her nursing degree. My second child I had a midwife in the hospital and she was a nurse also. If PN is just a midwife .. she is misrepresenting herself.. and that is not good.


----------



## LincTex

faithmarie said:


> If PN is just a midwife .. she is misrepresenting herself.. and that is not good.


If that's the case she neds to be more honest.

I still like her videos, and I think she is doing a good service by getting more and more people "aware".


----------



## HomegrownGal

Rachel has a bachelor of science in nursing and is an RN. She doesn't misrepresent herself 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## faithmarie

So she is a nurse… she is not just a midwife… hmmm why would pixel photo say she is not a nurse? I am confused..


----------



## northstarprepper

I don't worry too much about degrees and such. Some, and I would say most, of her videos give sound advice. There are some that I could not agree with or thought that steered people who were preparing off onto unnecessary rabbit trails to prepare for scenarios that were unlikely to happen. As with any prepping video or article, a little common sense should be exercised on whether the advice should be followed in your own situation.

I will still listen to her occasionally. I think she honestly wants to help people. If I thought otherwise, I would not watch her videos at all. Medical issues do require some training beyond normal first aid. I have a few different sources, including a relative who is an EMT. I know enough to get by, but I will never be a trauma surgeon nor do I want to be one. In that situation, the issue is in hands other than mine.


----------



## JayJay

Hey, ya'll. It doesn't bother me--I use common sense and research more than one site.
I use ask.com and get great medical advice from medical sites there.
Lots of info about herbs, too.


----------



## faithmarie

TALK to your NEIGHBORS!...No, Seriously!


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## tsrwivey

Pixelphoto said:


> I don't want to start a war but I would take her info at face value and research it well. She is only a midwife. A nurse doesn't have as much training as most people like to think.
> I know I used to teach Nurses. .


A nurse's real education is on the job, like many other fields. As a nurse that frequently trains other nurses, there is a great deal of difference in the knowledge & skill level of nurses from different colleges. Unfortunately, there is truth in the old saying "those who can't do teach".


----------



## faithmarie

Should I not post her videos anymore? I don't want to be the cause of contention… I just like her videos.. they are simple and and I like her.. I don't know why.. but I do.. but if she is so bad.. or wrong I should stop posting.. ??? I have family is in the medical field a 2 dentists 3 nurses.. one a cardiac surgical nurse .. 1 GP and a physician assistant who works in the prison system … and none of them like or believe in prepping ..lol … so we just don't discuss these things.. also .. a couple bankers .. who say .. nothing will ever go wrong … the banks are safe.. not like the old days..ha ha Anyway I am rambling.. are her videos a waste of posting? I don't post much anyway… I want to be helpful.. but if these are not helpful to anyone I can stop..


----------



## TheLazyL

faithmarie said:


> Should I not post her videos anymore? I don't want to be the cause of contention&#8230;


Post them. Some folks would cause contention if you gave them a million dollars and they had to pay taxes on the million.


----------



## faithmarie

LOL!!! Thanks.. and thanks for making me laugh...:teehee:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Keep postin. Some folks get a bad case a diaper rash an need a bit a butt cream be all. 

I take anythin what I find on the interweb an then do my own research. We all should do that. That be what this lifestyle be bout. Get an idear an learn it fer ourselves, not have it handed ta us. Learnin it fer ourselves be how much a the thins we do stick with us fer our lives. Easy info can be easily fergot. I don't agree with everthin the lady puts out, but I've gotten some good stuff from her in the past to. Hey we all never agree on everthin, that just be the real world.

Keep up the good work darling.

Pixelphoto: please share with us what we need from a medical standpoint.


----------



## Moose33

Keep posting, some would gripe if hung with a new rope, as daddy used to say. He also said some would gripe if you gave them a million bucks cause it was all green and wrinkled.


----------



## northstarprepper

Please keep posting. You are doing a great thing by giving us easy access to her videos each day. Thank you and God bless.


----------



## drfacefixer

Little Harm in Posting most of them, but if you really want to support her... watch her videos on youtube. Google counts it differently than an embedded video. With her frequency and number of posts, it looks like shes going for a youtube partner as her new job. It pays well if you can get it.


----------



## Enchant18

You can never go wrong posting information.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Enchant18 said:


> You can never go wrong posting information.


Exactly! Ifin ya don't like it, don't look at it. Like I've always said, take that info an then do some yer own research on it. You'll learn more bout it thata way to.


----------



## faithmarie

[Advanced Prepping -- Get this RIGHT


----------



## rugster

faithmarie said:


> Preppers and Survivalists Will DIE


I know this is an old post but i'm going to chime in ...I love Patriot nurse!
And I agree with the above statement that Preppers and Survivalists Will DIE!

Here is the top 10 killers in the USA and the top 4 killers in the USA are driven by life style. 
Seeing pictures of some of the pantries people have many are stocked with basic carbs, sugar, bad oils, processed foods. 
People talking about prepping alcohol, tobacco, candy bars, pop, processed that's stuff is killing people right now! 

1 Heart disease: 597,689 (Diet, weight, lack exercise) 
2 Cancer: 574,743 (diet,weight, exercise, smoking, drinking)
3 Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 138,080 (smoking a large % are smokers)
4 Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 129,476 (highest risk groups... smokers, high blood pressure & cholesterol, obesity, alcohol)
5 Accidents (unintentional injuries): 120,859
6 Alzheimer's disease: 83,494
7 Diabetes: 69,071 (genetics..can't do much for that! however obisity is the #1 risk factor) 
8 Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 50,476
9 Influenza and Pneumonia: 50,097
10 Intentional self-harm (suicide): 38,364

There is no debate in the medical community that diet & life style plays a key role the top 5 here..none!
Your chance of dying from life style related issues is nearly 5X greater than the none life style deaths.



OldCootHillbilly said:


> Well, she now offers classes so she don't wanna give out info fer free no more, she wan'ts ya ta pay an come ta a class. To expensive fer my blood an not any a them be close.


Having been in a trade association and helped with educational events( not related to this) I can say it's a whole lot of work. 
I'd imagine she has to pay for food, housing, clothing, utilities just like the rest of us commoners.
So, at some point it's either do less or make it worth her time which is entirely reasonable to me.


----------



## HELIXX

rugster said:


> I know this is an old post but i'm going to chime in ...I love Patriot nurse!
> And I agree with the above statement that Preppers and Survivalists Will DIE!
> 
> Here is the top 10 killers in the USA and the top 4 killers in the USA are driven by life style.
> Seeing pictures of some of the pantries people have many are stocked with basic carbs, sugar, bad oils, processed foods.
> People talking about prepping alcohol, tobacco, candy bars, pop, processed that's stuff is killing people right now!
> 
> 1 Heart disease: 597,689 (Diet, weight, lack exercise)
> 2 Cancer: 574,743 (diet,weight, exercise, smoking, drinking)
> 3 Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 138,080 (smoking a large % are smokers)
> 4 Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 129,476 (highest risk groups... smokers, high blood pressure & cholesterol, obesity, alcohol)
> 5 Accidents (unintentional injuries): 120,859
> 6 Alzheimer's disease: 83,494
> 7 Diabetes: 69,071 (genetics..can't do much for that! however obisity is the #1 risk factor)
> 8 Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 50,476
> 9 Influenza and Pneumonia: 50,097
> 10 Intentional self-harm (suicide): 38,364
> 
> There is no debate in the medical community that diet & life style plays a key role the top 5 here..none!
> Your chance of dying from life style related issues is nearly 5X greater than the none life style deaths.
> 
> Having been in a trade association and helped with educational events( not related to this) I can say it's a whole lot of work.
> I'd imagine she has to pay for food, housing, clothing, utilities just like the rest of us commoners.
> So, at some point it's either do less or make it worth her time which is entirely reasonable to me.


Well said and thanks.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Any yall read my posts, ya need ta send me 5$ fer what I've done taught ya! Naw, I ain't gonna charge nobody fer hepin em. If I can give yall a push in the right direction be payment nough fer me. Some folks wanna make a livin at it after doin it free fer a spell. Not me. 

An I would imagine, like most folk she got a job what pays her bills sides youtube videos. So do I, an that be why I don't do sumtin like that.


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## HomegrownGal

This IS her job now. How she pays her bills. People want and do pay for them and it IS a lot of work and expense. And her classes ARE worth the money. I have met some great people at her workshops who travelled from several states over for the information and experience. She offers a money-back guarantee to participants if they don't believe they've received their money's worth. Training is a prep overlooked by many. I believe it is THE most important prep of all. Medical training is one area I personally lacked any knowledge of. Now I am better equipped to handle situations as they arise. In everyday situations now and in if SHTF in my lifetime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Well if she can make a livin at it, more power to her. I still don't charge folks fer teachin em. I post here, I've gotta web site (an it's free to) an I teach our CERT teams as well as speak at state functions. I don't make a dime doin it. An ya know what? That be fine cause I've never felt hepin folks with sumtin as important as this should have a monetary gain ta it. But that just be me.

By the way, ya don't have ta pay fer medical trainin. There are places ta get it free from top notch folks an most a the time ya don't have ta travel long distances ta do it. 

Now, back ta preppin.


----------



## drfacefixer

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Well if she can make a livin at it, more power to her. I still don't charge folks fer teachin em. I post here, I've gotta web site (an it's free to) an I teach our CERT teams as well as speak at state functions. I don't make a dime doin it. An ya know what? That be fine cause I've never felt hepin folks with sumtin as important as this should have a monetary gain ta it. But that just be me.
> 
> By the way, ya don't have ta pay fer medical trainin. There are places ta get it free from top notch folks an most a the time ya don't have ta travel long distances ta do it.
> 
> Now, back ta preppin.


Ive appreciated your posting on various topics and thank you for not charging me! 
Survivalforums has had a post on her going on now over 25 pages in 3 weeks questioning her credentials and her time line of work. She definitely has chosen to make this her livelihood but there is an unspoken about the why. She cryptically has hinted in her earlier posts and in retorts to various forums that rebutted some of the content in her posts. Her online persona began to interfere with her day job which she left back in 2012.

She does walk a fine line as a "health care professional". If she chooses to call and market herself on her website as such, then she should ethically abide by the regulations of her profession or she could face disciplinary actions against her license. By the basic of litmus tests, she shouldn't teach anything outside of her scope of practice. She should have documented competency in the skill.

Like wise, the nursing bylaws for her past state license states could potentially have complaints on her for a few reasons. It is deemed unprofessional conduct to hide, misrepresent a licensees credentials, training, experience or abilities when advertising - it should be publicly displayed. Advertisements must include an address and phone number for the company. And generally it is frowned upon to state that your services are superior to another which she did when she said wilderness medicine or EMT can't teach you what she can. 
(FYI wilderness medicine is awesome and does encounter plenty of scenarios were evacuation is not an option and your stuck with what you've got). Most every deployed medic I know have also found themselves in this situation with wounded - its not all that uncommon in these type of training to practice higher echelon of care because these are the most common real world scenarios when you're most likely to be out of reach of help.

Whether you like it or not, the extra letters you throw behind your name represent more than just you- you are a reflection on your professional as a whole. For her sake and her future ability to provide her services, I hope that she sticks to her lane and provides only the services she knows well. There is a big difference when anyone posts medical info on the internet and when a health care professional does.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Well the world shouldn't be all bout money. Sometimes ya need ta give rather then receive. Greed be part a the problem with our world now days. I've gotten some useable info from PN. I just liked it better when she shared her stuff with folks wantin ta learn. When she decided ta make a profit from doin that it changed my view a her be all. That were her choice an ifin folks wan't ta pay ta see an hear what she used ta do fer free, well that be upta them. I know a few folks what be proffesionals in there fields, they have classes they teach but yet still have web sites that give that same knowledge away ta folks that live to far from them ta attend er can't afford to. 

I don't foller her close enough ta know what kinda nurse she were (is) er what her credentials be. I would hope she would be ethical an truthfull about her skills. When ya teach somebody sumtin it better be the best ya can give em cause it might be info that saves a life er takes a life. Teachin as a professional comes with a bit more responsibility then some a us who have a pretty fair amounta knowledge an experience an share it with folks cause we just wanna hep em.

Oh well, I thin I've said all I'm gonna on the subject. I got no problems with faithmarie postin these, like I said I have gleaned a few thins from PN. So with that, I bid this fare thee well an gonna go put some goodies on my truck. Back ta the preppin world folks.


----------



## Pixelphoto

I would say post her videos some information is good.
Better than nothing.
I have personally chatted with her about things and there have been some issues where we don't agree. But the issues where we didn't agree I have many more medical professionals who agree with me than not. That said go to 5 doctors and get 5 different assessments. 
Not everyone agrees with everything nor should they.
If you google Patriot Nurse there are many hate sites and information on mrs greene. I don't think anyone should hate her for what she is doing. She's trying to make a buck like everyone else in the world. That said not all of her education and teachings are sound medical practice. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Pixelphoto

Doesn't smoke or drink but is stocking up cigarettes and vodka. Some for trade and vodka can be used in many medicinal herb remedies. When you run out of the regular meds thats all thats left. Also know how to make vodka from scratch. 



rugster said:


> I know this is an old post but i'm going to chime in ...I love Patriot nurse!
> And I agree with the above statement that Preppers and Survivalists Will DIE!
> 
> Here is the top 10 killers in the USA and the top 4 killers in the USA are driven by life style.
> Seeing pictures of some of the pantries people have many are stocked with basic carbs, sugar, bad oils, processed foods.
> People talking about prepping alcohol, tobacco, candy bars, pop, processed that's stuff is killing people right now!
> 
> 1 Heart disease: 597,689 (Diet, weight, lack exercise)
> 2 Cancer: 574,743 (diet,weight, exercise, smoking, drinking)
> 3 Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 138,080 (smoking a large % are smokers)
> 4 Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 129,476 (highest risk groups... smokers, high blood pressure & cholesterol, obesity, alcohol)
> 5 Accidents (unintentional injuries): 120,859
> 6 Alzheimer's disease: 83,494
> 7 Diabetes: 69,071 (genetics..can't do much for that! however obisity is the #1 risk factor)
> 8 Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 50,476
> 9 Influenza and Pneumonia: 50,097
> 10 Intentional self-harm (suicide): 38,364
> 
> There is no debate in the medical community that diet & life style plays a key role the top 5 here..none!
> Your chance of dying from life style related issues is nearly 5X greater than the none life style deaths.
> 
> Having been in a trade association and helped with educational events( not related to this) I can say it's a whole lot of work.
> I'd imagine she has to pay for food, housing, clothing, utilities just like the rest of us commoners.
> So, at some point it's either do less or make it worth her time which is entirely reasonable to me.


----------



## faithmarie

LOL Yes I agree.. 5 doctors 5 different answers and I would avoid the medical community as much as possible .. but doctors are only "practicing" on us so what do we expect....… they are great in an emergency but use caution with all medical advice .. I could give a list of horror stories in my family alone… and I have one happy story a doctor that saved my granddaughters life… so yes take all things with a grain of salt.. although my granddaughter had to go back and fix the screws that were loose and mesh that got bunched up in her head.. but she is alive and I will for ever be grateful to that doctor… and don't get me started on the hospitals and the nurses.. yikes… talk about a roller coaster ride and hit and miss…lol


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## ARDon

love the Patriot Nurse video's. She is full of valuable information and ideas for the medical point & basic's for prepping


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Over the years I've gotten a perty good stockpile a med stuff from dollar tree. They be goof fer yer over the counter pandemic supplies to.


----------



## ETXgal

I happen to love watching the Patriot Nurse on You Tube. I think she has a lot of common sense, and she does put a lot of thought into SHTF scenarios. I also respect the fact that she is keeping up with current events. She does seem to care, and she has given lots of great info out in her videos. Some people are going to hate on you, no matter what you do. You cannot please all the people, all the time. (nor should you try to, just be yourself) One thing about her videos, I never find them boring. She has also made me think about some things, that never occurred to me before. She has a sense of humor, and has made me smile. While I can't go to her workshops because of money, and travel, I get to enjoy her You Tube videos for free. As far as I am concerned, it is a win win for me.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Was in dollar tree taday. Picked up some a them puppy pads there be 4 in the pack fer a buck. While I were at the farm store I looked a there pack a 50 puppy pads, wanna guess what I found? They be cheaper buyin em at dollar tree! Not by much, but still cheaper. Thin I like bought the ones from dollar tree be that they come in that 4 pack insteada a 50 pack. That way ya don't have ta open a huge package ta use em.

While I was there I picked up some more finger splints an ace bandages. All this be goin in our spare first aid tub.

Keep stockin up folks, this be stuff ya can always use.


----------



## bbrider

We use a lot of those puppy pads here to clean our rifles/handguns on. My wife doesn't like the oil and solvent on her dinner table... Go figure...


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## airdrop

Heard a Doc mention that the Canadian's in 2012 were testing Ebola and had a monkey to pig transfer with no body contact so it sounds like this thing might have transferred by air some how . So we'll see how this works in Texas with the jerk passing this along and the Hospital dropping the ball . I don't trust the CDC as it sounds like they want to low ball this thing to keep fear level from going ballistic . If this gets a foot hold from being passed thru the air it's not going to be fun.


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## airdrop

Just read the Hot Zone a book on the history of Ebola ,Marburg viruses starting in 1976 thru 1984 and it's a might scary . There might be some new drugs that will come on the scene soon so keep your fingers crossed that it knocks this down soon.

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/...t-ebola-may-also-fight-norovirus-study-finds/


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## Wikkador

I think she is a squared away/ kool chick... I listen to her channel sometimes.


----------



## faithmarie

This is about juicing . so its a health based video..


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------



## kemps

I may not agree with every thing she says but I for sure enjoy her videos and learn a lot from them. I wish I could afford her classes but there is just no way


----------

